# What to do with Redwood tree



## Dima1973 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a big redwood tree that I'm going to take down. It's a beautiful tree, but it is 10 feet from the pool. I don't want roots damaging the pool and have no need for the shade and all the trash it produces. I hear it is kind of valuable tree. Does anyone know if I can sell it for lumber? The tree is about 110 feet tall and 3.5 feet in diameter. I don't think it is very good for burning because of low BTUs, but I will burn it if I can't sell it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Mar 20, 2017)

Its like black walnut, worth atleast $10k


----------



## Jeffm1 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sell it. Don't burn it.


----------



## mcdougy (Mar 21, 2017)

EJP1234 said:


> Its like black walnut, worth atleast $10k


That's not the case here in Ontario......I actually just cut down a black walnut on the weekend. The stump log is 10'6" long  and it's diameter is 34" x32" on the small end. A beauty of a tree. There's another nice 16'8" log with a diameter of 26" on small end. Anyways, I contacted 3 people that saw and buy lumber. Best price I received was 3.50 a bd ft. The best reference to determine bd ft is the "Doyle scale" for sawing lumber.  Stump log worth about $1500, next log worth about $950. Buyers won't be too interested in anything under 12" in diameter. Safe to say this large 80' black walnut would be worth $3500 max.   I'm not selling it, I want it sawn up into lumber, so I can build furniture with it. Now a 10' live edge slab kitchen table is worth about $7000, and I can prolly get about 5 tables out of this tree if I wanted.


----------



## mcdougy (Mar 21, 2017)

Dima1973 said:


> Hi all,
> I have a big redwood tree that I'm going to take down. It's a beautiful tree, but it is 10 feet from the pool. I don't want roots damaging the pool and have no need for the shade and all the trash it produces. I hear it is kind of valuable tree. Does anyone know if I can sell it for lumber? The tree is about 110 feet tall and 3.5 feet in diameter. I don't think it is very good for burning because of low BTUs, but I will burn it if I can't sell it.



I suggest you contact a interested buyer, as they will take the tree down at no cost to you. I am unfamiliar with value of this wood. But a few phone calls will get you the answers of...if anyone wants it, what they pay for the lumber. Reference the "Doyle scale" for your amount of board feet per log. If they are not giving you a board foot price, then they are not being honest imo. Beware, there are many buyers that will try and take advantage if it has value. Talk to a few different buyers.


----------



## mike van (Mar 22, 2017)

The honest truth - That back yard tree full of branches is about worthless as a saw log - Nobody I know with a sawmill will buy yard trees for money, nor take them down for free. In a lifetime of this work, stories abound about $$$$$$$ walnut prices, etc - But I don't know a mill that will pay that kind of money, especially for a yard tree.  I have a whole pile of nails, bolts, insulators, etc i've sawn off or into from such 'clean' trees. Just not worth it.


----------



## Dima1973 (Mar 22, 2017)

mike van said:


> The honest truth - That back yard tree full of branches is about worthless as a saw log - Nobody I know with a sawmill will buy yard trees for money, nor take them down for free. In a lifetime of this work, stories abound about $$$$$$$ walnut prices, etc - But I don't know a mill that will pay that kind of money, especially for a yard tree.  I have a whole pile of nails, bolts, insulators, etc i've sawn off or into from such 'clean' trees. Just not worth it.



This exactly what in I'm thinking. I spoke with one guy today and he offered me 0.20 for board foot and he said total will be around  $225.00 for this tree AFTER I get it delivered to his lumber yard. For that money 
I will burn it in my fire pit and stove. I think it will produce about 2 cords of wood. I will try few more places first before my Fiscars gets it.


----------



## EJP1234 (Mar 23, 2017)

I was joking lol...

If incapable of cutting it down yourself, that tree has negative value in my eyes... Meaning its going to cost you, not profit you.


----------



## Dima1973 (Mar 23, 2017)

EJP1234 said:


> I was joking lol...
> 
> If incapable of cutting it down yourself, that tree has negative value in my eyes... Meaning its going to cost you, not profit you.



My Fiscars is drooling for it. Looks like it's easy splitting wood, but low BTUs.


----------



## jackatc1 (Mar 23, 2017)

But maybe.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/463548...a58eaf5d03ce&gclid=CIyrt6Gt7dICFchXDQodZxgCCw


----------



## FTG-05 (Mar 25, 2017)

Dima1973 said:


> Hi all,
> *I have a big redwood tree* that I'm going to take down. It's a beautiful tree, but it is 10 feet from the pool. I don't want roots damaging the pool and have no need for the shade and all the trash it produces. I hear it is kind of valuable tree. Does anyone know if I can sell it for lumber? The tree is about 110 feet tall and 3.5 feet in diameter. I don't think it is very good for burning because of low BTUs, but I will burn it if I can't sell it.



How do you have a large Redwood tree in Philly, PA when Redwoods only grow west of the sierra mountains in the US?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoioideae#Range


----------



## iPREFERPi (Mar 25, 2017)

You think that, maybe, the term "Redwood" may have  just been an innocent misnomer with No evil intent or attempt to dupe?
I do believe Cypress etc. are from the same family.



FTG-05 said:


> How do you have a large Redwood tree in Philly, PA when Redwoods only grow west of the sierra mountains in the US?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoioideae#Range


----------



## waxur (Mar 25, 2017)

This picture looks to be of a Dawn Redwood or metasequoia. Interesting very fast growing tree. Not aware of any timber value.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dima1973 (Mar 25, 2017)

Upon more research it is Dawn Redwood tree. It's a real shame to cut it down, but it is absolutely in a wrong spot and produces trash all winter long.


----------



## Longstreet (Mar 25, 2017)

FTG-05 said:


> How do you have a large Redwood tree in Philly, PA when Redwoods only grow west of the sierra mountains in the US?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoioideae#Range


That only provides native ranges.  Trees get planted outside their native areas all the time.  I have a friend here in Atlanta with a redwood.  Doesn't really thive, but it's alive.


----------



## Wood Duck (Mar 25, 2017)

That looks like  dawn Redwood, as waxur said. Dawn Redwood is not an uncommon yard tree in PA, and they can grow to be magnificent trees, but they seem a bit weak in the face of storms. I wouldn't hesitate to keep the wood for firewood, even though it is lightweight wood. I like to have lots of dry, fast-burning softwood for quick starts and to revive a bed of coals.


----------



## mike van (Mar 26, 2017)

FTG-05 said:


> How do you have a large Redwood tree in Philly, PA when Redwoods only grow west of the sierra mountains in the US?  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sequoioideae#Range


Doug Fir is not really native to Ct either, but i've sawn a few. People bought them as live Christmas trees, planted them in the yard, and 40 - 50 years later someone wanted them down. Osage Orange too, not a new england tree but I could show you a giant one some 25 miles from me.


----------



## Dima1973 (Mar 26, 2017)

Death warrant has been signed for this tree, it will be executed at the end of next week. I will have a bunch of 18" rounds to process. Cost of this execution is $1500 which sounds very reasonable to me.


----------



## DaveInPhilly (Apr 3, 2017)

Dima1973 said:


> Death warrant has been signed for this tree, it will be executed at the end of next week. I will have a bunch of 18" rounds to process. Cost of this execution is $1500 which sounds very reasonable to me.



You mind sharing the name of the tree service? I have a some work I need done at our new place and that sounds like a pretty great deal.


----------



## Dima1973 (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't feel comfortable providing this guys number at this point in time. He was a no show 3 times and swears that he will be here tomorrow. After he completes the job and it is satisfactory I will provide his contact information. At the moment he is on my s...t list.


----------



## Dima1973 (Apr 16, 2017)

That tree is down now along with a black locust from my driveway. Locust has been split already with Fiscars. It was such a pleasure to split it, super easy! My 11 year old daughter even split some if the rounds. 
I ended up hiring someone else to do the job and it was MUCH cheaper. It cost me $2000 for 2 trees and stumps. I'm attaching a picture of that business in case of anyone in the area wants to use them (I hope I'm not breaking any forum rules for this promotion)


----------



## Rusnakes (Apr 16, 2017)

Oh wow. I will never, ever complain again about the price of felling trees here in our area. Getting two very large poplars (I'd estimate 40 and 60 feet tall across the two) dropped here this week for $325 (first was $225, second was an extra $100).


----------



## Dima1973 (Apr 16, 2017)

It took 4 guys about 5.5 hours to do this job. I don't think 325 would cut it. The dawn redwood was over 100 feet and locust produced about 1.5 cords of wood and I only kept the big stuff over 3" diameter. Everything else was shredded.


----------



## Rusnakes (Apr 16, 2017)

Nah, I was just remarking on how much that was compared to prices around here. This job should probably take a 2-3 hours to drop and cut to cord log length (2-man crew) and will lend about 2-3 cords or so of wood. This on top of getting 23 cords of logs delivered on Friday...oy!


----------



## mike van (Apr 16, 2017)

Put some boots on that young lady instead of those sneakers -


----------

